# any nasty nurgle modeling tips?



## lt_sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

Nurgle armies are such a good oppertunity to pull out some green stuff and make some really unique models. So Doe anyone have some really cool ideas we could use post them.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice simple one for you is to mix some brown ink into some PVA glue to the point where it is still streaky ( This gives a more transparent effect.). Then you can use it to get a rather horrible loooking sludge effect.










I used the old Flesh wash in this one but any suitably nasty brown or green would work.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Making slimy ooze might work as well;

all you need is this:
- a mini
- cheap ass paper glue, the stuff they used to have back in school when we were young works great. Never teally worked and opening the bottle gave you an instant headache
- small tool to apply and mix the glue, something like a toothpick or those small cocktail stick will do the trick.
- Ink colour of your choice, or watered down paint.

1. (as always start out with a testmini as this can get real messy, real fast) Your choice of glue can be vital, my experience had taught me that the cheaper and more unknown the brand the better it works. You need glue that once do have a drop on paper it start hardening out (strings when you touch it) with in 10-15 second. Not faster or you won't be able to apply it and not slower as that kind of stuff doesn't isn't suited vor longer strings of slime.


2. Get your applying tool dip it in your ink or watered down paint, mix it with the drop of glue and get applying.


3. Because the glue is drying quite fast you'll have to apply the ichor in stages and preferably with a new applyingtool for each new batch of ichor.


4. Now their is a danger of creating those very small gluestrings, luckily most of them can be avoid or removed once the glue dries (if I find the time I'll take pics showing how to apply, prevent string etc )


4. Now during applying it can be tough to get the effect right, that is why I suggest getting started with a frametestmodel. Just take some leftover frames, cut them up and glue them together on a piece of card in various randomg shapes and directions. This will give you a large range of test possibilities, from ichor covered beams to spiderlike strings.


Check my nids thread in the ongoing projects subsection.


Cheers,


-Heph-


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Try sneezing on your models, then hitting them with superglue activator!

((ugh))

Actually, I've seen some excellent results just using green/brown/black/purple washes and thin layers of white glue. Still ick, but serious nonetheless.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

well theirs automans plague marine u can look at, 
Auto's Oz Painters GD Topic

then u have allan c's gallery...

Allan C's Gallery

u basically want, lots of pipers, lots of tubes, big backpacks with cylinders and stuff and a few sores


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

greenstuffing sores and so on works, but take a look at the cleaved colour scheme, ill post mine up later. the whole blood and gore dripping out of the armour suits nurgle perfectly. you could do an upgrade on that, paint it like that and then model some blood or guts dripping off the armour following the blood and so on


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

An easy thing to do is put some white PVA glue in an area then add a few drops of super glue. The chemical reaction gives this blister puss look to whatever it is on then paint as normal. Try this on a base first to see if you like the results.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am not a big fan of Chaos myself but one not bad technique would be to cover the close combat weapons liberally in reds and another which is good for models with exposed heads is to (this is pretty gross) take a few chips out of the head using a suitable tool and paint bone colours in the chips (told ya). And, if all else fails, try using a few parts from the new Chaos Spawn sets. Hope this helps! :grin:

P.S. one final thing, green stuff always helps!


----------

